# as any got a fully preloved account please help



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

the most shocking add ive see and i want at contact them 

Preloved | the stunning buster!!! for sale in Bradford, West Yorkshire, UK


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

pm`d you the phone number.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Poor thing looks like hes got mange.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

poor Buster,let us know how you get on.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

poor boy looks so sore, would like to soak him in Seleen and get him to a vet for a check up.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

i will update tomoz when he get pick up


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

oldtyme said:


> i will update tomoz when he get pick up


Becareful Neil it could be contagious as you'll already be aware of that fact. You don't want it spreading to your other dogs.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

have you got the facts off the person before slatin them? i mean, get them to show you any vet reports or get the vets number to talk about the skin condition?

am i bein stupid in failin to see whats so shockin about this ad? if they had said in perfect condition but had that pic with it then i would find it shockin. or am i bein thick here? please tell me if i am


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

looks like it cud be a fake add to me..just my opinion


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

klair328 said:


> looks like it cud be a fake add to me..just my opinion


that picture looks like a pup not a 2 year old.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> that picture looks like a pup not a 2 year old.


 
is that why its so shockin? cos it doesnt look the age it should be?


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

no i recon its someone pretending to have this dog to get all these phone calls.. or bank details etc.. for a 2 year old like you sed looks very young and pup like.. and surely if it had this massive skin condition it wouldnt be getting sold for a price like tht if at all.. AND...surely they would have a got a better pic than that.. like indoors with family.. or in a more normal lookin situation rather thana googled image
just my opinion wel see though x


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> is that why its so shockin? cos it doesnt look the age it should be?


I wasn't talking about your post haha.

but in reply to your post
I personally haven't slated the owner, I said it "looks" like hes got mange but if the dog has been to the vets they would know exaclty what skin proble it has not "similar to dermatitis".


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

pets, dogs, bulldog - Bradford, West Yorkshire - The Stunning Buster!!! Has to go this... - WPDATWGW

Hes also here and from what Ive read they have bred from a dog with a skin complainant as well.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

It gets worse 
The Stunning Buster!!! Has To Go This Week in Bradford on Freeads Classifieds - Bulldog classifieds


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

hope its a fake ad the 0703 numbers a dodgy one im sure


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

I just dont see whay anyone would post pictures like that if they were really wanting to rehome a dog?

You would at least wait until it looks better to post recent pictures :S

All seems bizzare.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

It does say in the ads that they are 'giving' him away to a pet home.
Maybe the price is just there because they thought they had to put one!

I'm sure Neil will let us all know the situation when/if he goes and picks him up.

Neil has dealt with a bulldog with similar skin problems so is probably the best home for Buster to go to in my opinion.
The last one he had recovered tremendously with him.

I'd also not think that was mange but one of the many skin conditions that BB's can suffer from if their skin is not looked after properly.


----------



## Joe4 (Mar 12, 2010)

Poor thing


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

dosnt look like a pup to me, the dog is sore and minging as is the bed he`s sat in.
surely if he had been to the vets and got treatment they`d know what condition he has, not something `similar to dermatitis`
it could be a few things, mange or food allergies spring to mind

and why would anyone with half a brain post pictures of a dog in that condition?
they are disgusting and it just makes you think that they`re trying to avoid paying for veterinary care and would rather sell him to any passing backyard breeder.
ps. on preloved etc you do not have to put a price `free` is in the options.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> It gets worse
> The Stunning Buster!!! Has To Go This Week in Bradford on Freeads Classifieds - Bulldog classifieds
> image


Oh no, doesn't look good at all. Missing hair is a tell tale sign of demodectic mange, its common with pups, easily treatable as well, not so easy with adult dogs. Really hope its not the case, but lots of medication and medicated baths should sort it. Heres a similar case.









BTW, The picture above is not my own dog.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

o my gosh...
i hope this is a fake...


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Rach1 said:


> o my gosh...
> i hope this is a fake...


In a way i hope it isn't, cause Old Tyme knows what he's doing with dogs, so i know he( assume he's a guy, i apologise if not ) will do everything he can to sort the dog out. : victory:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

yes it is a he... we have one of his pups. 

neil does know what he is doing but i feel for the poor pup in question...
poor lad.
we need an update!


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Rach1 said:


> yes it is a he... we have one of his pups.
> 
> neil does know what he is doing but i feel for the poor pup in question...
> poor lad.
> we need an update!


Same, although i know if its a genuine add, the pup's not too healthy, but at least we know if its in Neil's care it will be sorted


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

When i was at the kennel i saw quite a few dogs with mange and always had to wear gloves and disposable overalls ( this was using my own brain as the fools than ran the kennels didn't take any precautions so could of quite easily spread it to all the other dogs.)

Ive got a picture somewhere of a 5 month old staffie pup with extremely bad mange.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> I wasn't talking about your post haha.
> 
> but in reply to your post
> I personally haven't slated the owner, I said it "looks" like hes got mange but if the dog has been to the vets they would know exaclty what skin proble it has not "similar to dermatitis".


 
i know you werent mark, just thought i might get an answer outta you cos i wasnt anywhere else :lol2:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I had a bullmastiff with demedecosis, a form me mange, his skin when bad looked like this boy but it was not infectious to other dogs and easily controlable. I hope he is treated soon though.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

sorry i have update soon as some1 here to type for me i wiil 

here is a photo take about 10min ago


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i know you werent mark, just thought i might get an answer outta you cos i wasnt anywhere else :lol2:


Cant keep my mouth shut thats why :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## katie harris (Oct 20, 2010)

when i got my dog from RSPCA nearly 2 years ago my staffie was just recovering from this (demodectic mange) and its pretty easy to treat, anti biotics or a special medison and some special baths with a bathing solution and she was fine. so im pretty sure that this dog wouldnt look at bad as that if it was being treated properly or at all!!!


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i know you werent mark, just thought i might get an answer outta you cos i wasnt anywhere else :lol2:


well I only said poor Buster and that's what I think,been used for breeding,got a skin condition,lives in the garden and now he's out on his ear.The shocking bit is that they are promoting him as a stud dog a money maker,with a skin condition.Not caring people.Poor Buster.Any one decent would have him neutered and rehome him as a pet only and who parts with a pet that needs care and treatment anyway?Can't be arsed owners,not responsible loving owners.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> have you got the facts off the person before slatin them? i mean, get them to show you any vet reports or get the vets number to talk about the skin condition?
> 
> am i bein stupid in failin to see whats so shockin about this ad? if they had said in perfect condition but had that pic with it then i would find it shockin. or am i bein thick here? please tell me if i am



i know the facts 

the dog has never been to a vets in its life, not even had its vaccinations
and only been treated with human hay fever tablets

wots so shockin about the advert is the owner thinks its ok to advertise a dog in that state and promoting its use as a stud dog and wants £750 in that condition and believes that dog is ok to be around children in the condition its in. i know i get told all the time im not in the real world, but is that the norm nowadays?

and if you the look there also got him up 4 stud at £100


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

thats awful, poor boy, his `owner` needs a :censor: slap. have you got him home now?

wont advocate or stronghold kill all the mange mites etc ? its not that expensive to buy from the vets, i`ve just got some for my pup thats come with lots of extra livestock


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

saxon said:


> It does say in the ads that they are 'giving' him away to a pet home.
> Maybe the price is just there because they thought they had to put one!
> 
> I'm sure Neil will let us all know the situation when/if he goes and picks him up.
> ...


no the price is the price 
the BDO paid for him 
he is now at Sussex and Bulldog Rescue.

i have dealt with various breed with similar skin problems not just bulldog

i have 2 rescue dog at my home now 1 cos of aggression issuse will be staying with me and 1 got skin issuse and need a op them will be looking 4 a home

just cos i dont talk about all the dogs i resuse dont mean i dont rescue


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> thats awful, poor boy, his `owner` needs a :censor: slap. have you got him home now?
> 
> wont advocate or stronghold kill all the mange mites etc ? its not that expensive to buy from the vets, i`ve just got some for my pup thats come with lots of extra livestock



not at my home 

he be on demedex wash


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

which ones are your recues Neil?
and hows terra...
did you pick a name for the new lil lady?


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> which ones are your recues Neil?
> and hows terra...
> did you pick a name for the new lil lady?


you not see them and not bulldog 


terra ok n no name 

i get some more photo of my bulldog


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

even if that dog was in good health when did it become alright to toss your pet out like garbage.Who expects their whole life to remain in the good times?I've been out of work,relationship breakdown,single parent,not got much time blah blah blah.I didn't scrap my dogs,I get sick of seeing the ads pleading for good homes because 'although it's heartbreaking it's for the best'.I accept there are some who are genuine but the rest could muddle through until things picked up again:devil:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm glad he's gone somewhere that will treat his condition.

What surprises me is how can someone have/buy such an expensive breed and leave him to suffer. I now no breed shoud suffer but if they could afford to buy him then they had some cash available.
As you say Neil you know the details now and it's obvious the poor boy had no real care from his owners but I just don't like people coming to conclusions without the evidence first!

I used to get some terrible comments about our Vinnie and he was costing a fair amount each month during his 'bad' times with his skin.
Of course I never allowed his skin to get into that condition before commencing treatment!


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Ive got a friend with 3 Ridgebacks and 2 of them have horrible skin problems.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

oldtyme said:


> i know the facts
> 
> the dog has never been to a vets in its life, not even had its vaccinations
> and only been treated with human hay fever tablets
> ...


 
i wasnt bein arsey was genuinely askin, i didnt read anythin about a stud, i must have missed that bit. i thought it was all about the skin condition which some dogs always have skin conditions for their entirity n dont have a problem, but ive obviously not got the whole gist of the ad

are you gettin him neil?


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i wasnt bein arsey was genuinely askin, i didnt read anythin about a stud, i must have missed that bit. i thought it was all about the skin condition which some dogs always have skin conditions for their entirity n dont have a problem, but ive obviously not got the whole gist of the ad
> 
> are you gettin him neil?


he is now at Sussex and Bulldog Rescue.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

saxon said:


> I'm glad he's gone somewhere that will treat his condition.
> 
> What surprises me is how can someone have/buy such an expensive breed and leave him to suffer. I now no breed shoud suffer but if they could afford to buy him then they had some cash available.
> As you say Neil you know the details now and it's obvious the poor boy had no real care from his owners but I just don't like people coming to conclusions without the evidence first!
> ...


he was give to them free as a pup cos he had mange and they said they fix it but they dont and stud him out at £100 a time with mange them in nov 2010 the new next door said fix or give him a way


----------

